# My 10 Hp Static Converter I Built



## 4GSR (Aug 30, 2015)

Here's some pictures of the 10 HP Converter I built for the motor on my 20" Lodge & Shipley lathe.  It is operated by pushing in the start button and holding in until the motor gets to full RPM.  Then you let your finger off the start button.  I had it set up with a time delay relay.  It got trashed while trouble shooting issues I had trying to get the motor started.



Here's the power cord running down the walkway to the meter box on the side of the house.


Kinda looks like a water hose.


This is where it hooks up the the meter box. (Can't get the picture to rotate and stay)


----------



## brino (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice clean wiring job, I bet you've done this before.

Would you have a schematic you could share? (hand-drawn is fine)

Thanks,
-brino


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 31, 2015)

Brino, 

I'm not an electrician, but I've been doing machine tool wiring since I was an teenager.  I'm far much better at it than I was back then.  Learned a heck of a lot about wiring over the years, too!  I am very picky about my wiring as well as making sure it is safe and meet the codes, most of the time. 

I have a hand sketch of the wiring.  I'll try to get it scanned today and posted.

Ken


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 4, 2015)

Hand sketches as promised...
	

		
			
		

		
	





They are very light, but are there.
Ken


----------



## countryguy (Sep 5, 2015)

congrats on the RPC-  I LOVE mine. 15hp and I have used this more and more over the past few months.  I build mine on a rolling cart w/ whips and plugs to allow me to roll this into the Barn, Truck when I move, etc.   ;-)   Sorry it's in a PDF over a jpg. Could not convert it.    American Rotary asked if I would put up some notes and a pic or two. That is how this came about.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 6, 2015)

Country guy,

I must ask a question or two about your diagram.  1) when you leave your main panel with 8-3 wire, is that 3 conductors plus ground, or is that 2 hots and a ground?  If it's 2 hots and a ground, where's your neutral?  2) Why didn't you run no. 6 wire from your main panel to your branch panel?  You run no 6 from your branch panel to your RPC.  You don't go up in gage, you normally keep it the same or go down in size.


----------

